# Speeco 22 ton or 35 ton.



## ihookem (Jan 24, 2015)

Wood splitters are on sale . The 22 ton is $999, the 35 ton is $1499. The question I have is , would the 35 ton splitter last longer because it has a bigger  ram, bigger engine and bigger pump. The cycle time is 13 sec. for the 22 ton and 14 for the 35 ton. Close enough. I really don't mind spending the extra $500 bucks if I knew it would last longer. What do you all think?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have the 28 ton Speeco.....it has a 12sec cycle time.

http://www.theisens.com/store/p-51-speeco-ls401628bb-28-ton-10-hp-log-splitter.aspx


Longevity isn't as black and white as that.  Heck, one 22 ton may or may not out last the other 22 ton of the same make.  When I bought mine, cycle time was the highest priority.  It's a function of the cross sectional area of the ram and pumping volume capacity of the pump.  One can use the same pump and increase the ram size to get more tonnage, but cycle time will suffer.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 25, 2015)

The 35 ton is not worth 50% more.


----------



## ihookem (Jan 25, 2015)

Ya know, I have been reading up on all kinds of splitters. I read that people with 12 ton splitters that never had a problem with knarly wood. It seems the "ton" does not mattter. One guy even said just a few tons would work fine. I think it is a selling point much like the new 24 megapixel cameras. I use .3 megapixels and can hardly tell a difference whe it is the lenz that matters most.. Log splitters are the same way, the pump is unersized most of the time, it seems. I will pay the $1100  for the Speeco 22 ton after tax and fluids, tell the wife it was the $1,600 dollar one . She will never know the difference. Then that frees up $525  for that Ruger Blackhawk in .357 mag I've been eying up.... Later guys, good day.


----------



## Cattoon (Jan 25, 2015)

My 22 ton has split everything that I have asked of it, including some rounds that took 3 people to move in position to split vertical. Just have to split smart and move the round as needed. I have not regretted getting the 22t for a minute I have no need for a larger one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah my old tired 22 ton Duerr has split everything I could jackass up to it since 1988. I can't imagine why anybody wants one stouter than that. Well, maybe for bragging rights.





Split some a couple of days ago that same size but twice as tall.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 26, 2015)

Check out the height of the wedge on the two models.  It should be much taller on the 35-ton splitter, if that matters to you.

I'd also add DHT splitters to my list of those being considered.  They are essentially the same splitter as Huskee/SpeeCo, but they include some upgraded parts and a log catcher already in their price.  DHT 22-, 28-, and 35-ton models are a little faster than those offered by Huskee at TSC.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dirty-Hand-Tools-22-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter-100171/204642906
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dirty-Hand-Tools-28-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter-100342/204642917

You might find them at an even lower price at other stores.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you are looking at the speeco at Fleet Farm? 

I don't think the 35 will last longer.  It will split tough stuff easier with less time in 2nd stage so that makes up some on the slower cycle time. 

The 22 ton is a lot lighter to move around by hand.


----------



## ihookem (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep, it's the Fleet Farm one. If I were to go with the 35 ton, I would hope it was noticably faster.  I kind of wonder how much faster it is all else being equal. An extra $500 is not much if it lasts 20 yrs.  Treepointer, unfortunatly, the wedges are the same height and that takes a lot out of the 35 ton capabilities. Kind of stupid really.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2015)

ihookem said:


> I kind of wonder how much faster it is all else being equal. An extra $500 is not much if it lasts 20 yrs.



I have a 2009 build Huskee (made by SpeeCo) 35-ton log splitter from Tractor Supply.  Although it has performed flawlessly, sometimes I wish it were faster than it's 15s rated cycle time.  That's why I linked to the DHT 22- and 28- ton splitters that are rated at 10.9s and 10.5s, respectively.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 27, 2015)

I was using my Huskee 22 tn (Speeco with Briggs) today and timed the cycle after it warmed up for about 15 minutes in 30 degree weather.  It was 16 seconds no load.  Advertised as 13 I think.  It is easier to move around, but was in 2nd stage an awful lot splitting elm and oak today.  The tough pieces of elm would take over 16 seconds just to push 18" of wood one way.

It works good for me and what I do, but I hate the cheapo stand.  It would be easier to hitch and unhitch if it had a better crank stand like the 35 ton.

If I were to do it over again I think I look at the DHT 28 tn with more power and speed.  logsplitters direct for $1699.00.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2015)

lindnova said:


> ...If I were to do it over again I think I look at the DHT 28 tn with more power and speed.  logsplitters direct for $1699.00.



Same here.  If I were in the market for an hydraulic splitter, that would be a top contender.


----------



## FTG-05 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got the Huskee 22 ton for about a year now.  It's done all I've ever need it to do.  

To improve productivity, I added larger anvil and wedge.  Now I can split two pieces instead of just one.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey....... A huskee 22 and a Ruger .357........ That seems the way to go to me.........
In fact, that's a no brainer......


----------



## ihookem (Jan 28, 2015)

I went with the Speeco 22 ton. I got 10% off for signing up for  a credit card and another $50 bucks off for the bad boy toy sale. After the 5 gal. of fluid it came to $938 with tax and all. The wedge is a bit small though. Took 2 hrs to put together. SHould be good enough.  I wish they would take a 35 ton and crank up the cycle time, and beef up the wedge so the splitter can do what a 35 ton splitter is capble of.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't worry about it.......people who own the huskee 22 usually don't regret it... Now get out there and split some wood...


----------



## Ashful (Jan 29, 2015)

I went thru this same debate when I bought my splitter.  In my case, Huskee, and the 22 ton was like 50% faster than the 35 ton, due to them using the same GPM pump on both machines.  I went 22 ton, and don't regret it.  There has been nothing it could not split, and anyone who hangs around this forum a while will tell you I'm sometimes splitting rounds that make those Bro Bart pictured above look small.

The ONLY advantage I've been able to find with the 35 ton splitters is that they don't slow down as much when they hit something real gnarly.  However, since the 22 ton machine is much faster thru the straight stuff I am to bring home 99% of the time, I'm very happy with my choice to go with the smaller machine.  If it bogs down slow to go thru the occasional nasty piece of wood, that's fine.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 29, 2015)

They make a 4-way adjustable wedge for Speeco splitters.........http://omni-mfg.com/Speeco-Adjustab...or-28t-35t-Speeco-Log-Splitters-P2360523.aspx
Speeco also makes a "Power Pro" model which has better engine options.... http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/wood/speeco-log-splitters.html


I know my 28ton is nice and tall, which I like being 6'5".  I don't know if the 22 ton is the same height or not.  Power Pro's 22ton shows a 9 second cycle time!  The 28 ton is the same as my 28 ton.


----------



## ihookem (Jan 29, 2015)

I fired it up and split some wood. I noticed it took a 12" round to send it into low gear. If there were no knots it slowed down for about 1 - 2 seconds. Most of the time with smaller rounds it went right through and didn't slow down at all. The 16" maple slowed it down for just a few seconds.  It is a bit faster than our 27 ton Craftsman. It stays in high gear more often too. I think it is the efficiency of the wedge . It is thinner at first so it splits the wood easier, when its cracked it is easy after that so the design of the wedge  is good. It is possible my 82 yr old dad has the Craftsman a bit low on fluid on the Craftsman, or maybe the pump is on it's way out.  Thanks, guys.


----------

